# Good deal at CW - HTC One S, 200 minutes, 500 texts, unlimited data for £16/mo



## Chz (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/HTC-ONE-S-KM003-FCON

That's a cracking deal for a phone that's almost as fast as a GS3 or One X. Order through Quidco for some cash-back as well. I think if you take the cost of the phone out, it works out to something like £4/month for 24 months.

For what it's worth, Talkmobile piggybacks on the Vodafone network. Check your coverage. I was about to go with GiffGaff before this one popped up, but the deal's too good to ignore.


----------



## Chz (Jun 14, 2012)

It must be a pretty good deal when Voda retentions calls you and says you're so valued for being a 10-year customer and all that and can't actually match the price.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

SamD said:


> More deals could be found on


Fuck off dickhead.


----------



## Chz (Jun 15, 2012)

Update to say the deal is gone now. As I heard it, the stock's wiped out until July now.


----------

